# Need 2-inch intake pipe (flex)



## gdeangel (Mar 1, 2010)

I am trying to locate just the 2-inch flex pipe (aluminum, ss, anything) that is standard for pellet air intake connections.   I need a minimum 4' length.

Most kits seem to come with only a 3 foot length.  I have an unusual run, with 16 foot total from my stove to the exterior.  The dealer/installer who ran this setup for me used (i.e., sold me) a 3 inch ss chimney liner to run the main length of the intake, and took the 3' length of 2" flex from the kit, cut it in half, and used that on both ends to get the correct i.d. to connect to the stove adapter and the thimble.

Anyway, when he cut the 2" pipe, he did not leave enough on the stove end to connect the fresh air correctly to the burn chamber (so instead, he sheet-metal screwed it to te back of the stove frame and left it there "venting" my convection blower (LOL).  

After my experience with my local dealer and his installer-sub, I would not hire them to clean up my dog's poop, let alone trust them to fix this problem.  I would love to just find were I can buy this simple piece of pipe online or via mail order.  Anyone with a place that I can pick this up please let me know.  I have a Quadra-fire and am in the Clevealnd, OH area.

Thanks!


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 1, 2010)

You should be able to find what you need at any autoparts store.

I bought my OAK flex pipe from a CarQuest.  I believe mine is 1.5" but other sizes should be available.

---Nailer---


----------



## gdeangel (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, they did indeed have 2 inch i.d. pipe at the local auto-parts store, however it is "flexible" exhaust pipe, meaning it is a much heavier guage and nearly impossible to bend a tight radius as would be needed to make the connection to the flange inside my Santa Fe.  

This experience just illustrated again why I consider this stove to be a HUGE mistake.  The only part I could find is a $40 "kit" at woodsman parts.com that comes with a 5 foot length of 2" i.d. flex liner, as they call it.  LOL, six foot of the heavy guage steel rated exhaust flex pipe cost $12 at the auto-parts store.  Too bad  it's TOO MUCH metal.  

If there are any other suggestions, I'd love to hear them.  I've got to imagine these ducts need replacing from time to time, e.g., chewed up by the dog, run over by the kids, etc. etc.


----------



## summit (Mar 3, 2010)

shoot me a pm, we have that pipe in 25' rolls... get me your contact info, I'll see what it'd run you to ship the stuff to you from maine


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 3, 2010)

Any muffler shop should be able to bend you a pipe that would work.

Or you could buy an "elbow" 22/45/90 degree for that 2" flexpipe.

This ain't rocket science.  
Pipe is cheap.
This is just an air intake.  No need to make it complicated.

---Nailer---


----------



## slls (Mar 3, 2010)

Englander will sell you one, would be less than $40.


----------



## gdeangel (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, I will check out Englander next time this issue comes up.

For now, I cut off a small 3" piece of the original "flex" and bent myself an elbow.  I also had the suggestion about the muffler bender from my auto-parts store.  I might have done that if I hadn't seen the straight 2" OD tube on his shelf and thought of splicing on a "flex" elbow.

Anyway, the stove is running nice... flame looks more active like it's getting the airflow it should from outside.  Coming with the higher air flow in my intake pipe, though, there is apparently a drawback.  When I set it on high now, I get a pretty loud, low-pitch rumbling noise like a 18 foot long didjeridu.  I think this is from the ribs in the flex liner creating some the of harmonic resonance.  If I put my hand on the exhaust pipe, I can hear it vibrating.  The sound is annoying, but a bigger issue is whether the vibration will cause any of the pipe joints to unseal


----------



## lmjr (Mar 4, 2010)

gdeangel said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will check out Englander next time this issue comes up.
> 
> For now, I cut off a small 3" piece of the original "flex" and bent myself an elbow.  I also had the suggestion about the muffler bender from my auto-parts store.  I might have done that if I hadn't seen the straight 2" OD tube on his shelf and thought of splicing on a "flex" elbow.
> 
> Anyway, the stove is running nice... flame looks more active like it's getting the airflow it should from outside.  Coming with the higher air flow in my intake pipe, though, there is apparently a drawback.  When I set it on high now, I get a pretty loud, low-pitch rumbling noise like a 18 foot long didjeridu.  I think this is from the ribs in the flex liner creating some the of harmonic resonance.  If I put my hand on the exhaust pipe, I can hear it vibrating.  The sound is annoying, but a bigger issue is whether the vibration will cause any of the pipe joints to unseal



Bigger pipe reduced to 2" at stove will solve that.


----------

